# Constant pain in back and low in front like period cramps what is this??



## Marlarky

Hi please dont RnR!! Im having constant lower back pain and in my middle left side too. I also have constant pain low in front, like where your uterus normally sits. It feels like period pains but they are very low. Can anyone explain this?? im 40 weeks pregnant could this be the start of labor? I had a few tightenings in my higher bump, but they arent too strong just more uncomfortable at this point but when I do get them, the back pain gets a little stronger. I hope someone is able to help. Thank you xx


----------



## holly2234

Im getting the same thing but not sure if its the beginning of something or not! Hope this is it for you. Sorry i cant help.


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

could the start of things hun, i got similar to what your feeling with my daughter and youngest son xx


----------



## Soph22

I have no experience with this yet myself... but it sounds like something! I'd start timing the pains and see how it goes from there. Make sure bag and everything is ready, drink some water, all that good stuff just in case. 
good luck!


----------



## Marlarky

Thanks guys. The back pain hurts really pretty bad and usually I dont have back pain so i wanna say that it means something but idk. im not getting any tightenings anymore i dont think so i guess i just have to wait and see what happens. Maybe Ill try eating something and see if it keeps up or goes away.


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

hope all goes ok, keep every1 updated (even though i left 3rd tri 14 weeks ago) lol xx


----------



## xxxKatiexxx

I'm also due tomorrow... well in 15mins! Arghh. I had this last night and most of today then it settled down I really was getting my hopes up I think coz I was in SO much pain. I'm hoping it starts up again and progresses...for you too! :)


----------



## Marlarky

It seems to have slowed down, my back doesnt hurt anymore. I never thought I would HOPE for back pain! :haha:

Going to eat som pizza and see if it starts back up. Maybe its just BH. I havent had them my whole pregnancy so idk what they feel like. But the back pain part seemed weird!


----------



## xxxKatiexxx

I don't know what they feel like either- as far as I know I haven't had them! It's so annoying not knowing.


----------



## Marlarky

A littlebit of back pain now coming and going and bubs is pushing down hard on my cervix. But hes always pushing down hard. He wants to come out but my body isnt letting him!! But besides that, nothing drastic. :(


----------



## Ahren

I had period pain and lower back pain for a day or two and then my waters went suddenly. But even when i was contracting i didn't realise till the end, i just had excruciating back pain.


----------



## blue_kat

Hate to say it but I have had it for weeks now and I am still here! 

I would use the time to practice breathing and stuff and then if it turns into something great - if not well at least you have had a bit of practice time! 

Right pain though isnt it - I cant sleep sometimes from it and they can last for ages for me! Thats how I know it cant be labour (they last more like half hour at a time rather than a minute!)


----------



## Marlarky

I was fine all day until now Im getting pains in my bump but like blue_kat said, they are lasting for a long time, not just a minute or so. I have pains high and low in my bump and back pain all around. FXd!!!! I dont really mind too much if I go into labor tonight or in 5 days from now, as long as I deliver BEFORE my induction date- March 3rd. Because that means that he would actually arrive March 4th, which is MILs bday and I want bubs to have his OWN BIRTHDAY!!!! :brat: :haha:


----------

